
San Francisco residents can now switch to 100% wind power - vipulved
http://CleanPowerSF.com
======
masonic
It's only accounting theater. The electrons still come from the same sources.

------
ZguideZ
That's super cool, but doesn't change the whole problem of exploiting
planetary resources for personal gain

~~~
vipulved
Not sure which problem you are referring to and would like to hear more. It’s
cool that you can go to a website, spend 5 mins to fill out a form and start
getting emission free power. A good step in the right direction.

